# Silicon cure time.



## oldbloke (22 Aug 2013)

I guess it depends on the thickness, but how long should I leave it to cure after sticking a few stones together before placing in an already running and stocked aquarium?

Cheers.


----------



## aliclarke86 (23 Aug 2013)

When redoing tanks I leave 48 hours but seems as its not going to be taking any weight should only need about 12 to be safe. I assume its aquarium safe?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## oldbloke (23 Aug 2013)

Thanks for that.
It is aquarium stuff. Does it have to be? Is there any real difference?


----------



## aliclarke86 (23 Aug 2013)

Some ingridiants can be harmfull to aquatic life but tbh I have used sanitary food grade silicone once with no problems just better safe than sorry 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Andy Thurston (23 Aug 2013)

Anything not safe for fish will have an orange warning symbol like the 7th one down in this list and have "harmful to marine animals" or something like that written below hazzard sign

COSHH  - Hazard Symbols

Marine safe rtv silicone is ok and as ali says others will contain harmful ingredients.


----------



## oldbloke (23 Aug 2013)

Many thanks.


----------



## oldbloke (23 Aug 2013)

I found this, out of interest....

would this silicone be safe | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## aliclarke86 (23 Aug 2013)

I have watched videos a few years ago on the you tube to get a grasp of re sealing my aquarium and a few chaps the US of A and Canada use standard (all be it specific brands and/or numbered) silicone. So it would seem there are silicones available that will be fine to use in aquaria. I myself, work in a store selling many silicones and had a look through a few but couldn't find one that we sell that didn't state that it would be toxic to aquatic life so opted for the easy way out and paid the extra few quid. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Andy Thurston (23 Aug 2013)

Marine safe rtv silicone is much more expensive than normal stuff but i suspect its the same as aquarium silicone exept ones for aquarium use come in much small packs £ for £. Many things advertised for aquariums are much more money. Look at jbl proflora reg. all that is is a cheap disposable welding reg with a cheap solenoid and needle valve put in a fancy box and sold for silly money to mugs with big wallets


----------



## Andy Thurston (23 Aug 2013)

Ive used marine save rtd at work. They sent me to go and get it from farnell group at leeds i cant remember what brand or number but it was fast curing and was a smaller tube. I've just looked on farnell website and without downloading all the data sheets cant tell which ones are or are not safe i might drop them an email and ask


----------



## aliclarke86 (23 Aug 2013)

Off topic here but you mentioned the JBL reg. I was actually concidering getting one, is it really not that great and also being a welder could you recommend a good manufacturer?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Aug 2013)

I've just got a BOC 9500 to convert i need to buy a needle valve, argon-co2 adapter and a solenoid most 2stage welding regs will be better than an aquatic reg. you need one thats designed to work at 4bar+ and a high quality needle valve


----------

